# ANyone know how to code drivers for Linux?



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey,

There's one major thing that's stopping me switching permanently to Linux - my printer.

Lexmark stopped supporting Linux long ago, but have a driver development kit out for Linux. My question is, does anyone here know how to code drivers for Linux so I can use my printer/scanner? It's a Lexmark All-in-One X1190. Thanks.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 24, 2008)

Go HERE.
They have a package for the x1190.
Says it's tested. Not sure if you will need CUPS also.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't get a connection to that site... is there a mirror anywhere?

EDIT: No need for a mirror, Ketxxx just sent it to me through MSN.


----------

